# [SOLVED] ELAN mouse pad problem



## Varan (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, got a PB easynote TS with the ELAN PS/2 Port smart mouse pad. The smart pad and buttons have spontaniously given up on me (this is a new laptop btw). I've looked into the hardware management and it tells me that the device is working properly. Except it isn't. Damn! 
I've uninstalled and reinstalled the device drivers but with no luck. :facepalm:

If anyone else has had problems with the ELAN mouse pad can they give me some clue how to resolve the issue? Much appreciated.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ELAN mouse pad problem*

Hi and welcome to TSF

did you inadvertently turn the touch pad off with the toggle button for it.


----------



## Varan (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: ELAN mouse pad problem*

No, I've made sure the device is enabled, restored it to default settings and so on but it doesn't seem to have made a difference, and in mouse properties/hardware it tells me the device is working properly. I, however, beg to differ. It doesn't work at all!


----------



## Varan (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: ELAN mouse pad problem*



Varan said:


> No, I've made sure the device is enabled, restored it to default settings and so on but it doesn't seem to have made a difference, and in mouse properties/hardware it tells me the device is working properly. I, however, beg to differ. It doesn't work at all!



:whistling:Well, this is rather embarrasing! I've just re-enabled the goddam thing by pressing F6 duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......... :hide:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ELAN mouse pad problem*

Good ya got. It sorted


----------

